# Airport Scam - DNATA



## chris_pook (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi, 

I returned to the Uk in April on a Emirates flight from DXB. Actually I flew with Qantas Airways. I took home a lot of kit from 3 years of travel in the region. I had to pay excess baggage fees through DNATA. At the check in there is a kiosk to pay excess baggage fees. The lady was just setting up when I arrived. She took my card, entered the amount, and I entered my pin, passing the machine back. She told me that the machine had not worked, and so we repeated the procedure. Again she told me it had not worked, and asked me to pay cash. I drew 1500AED from the cash point and paid. A month later, checking my card statements, I see that the card had worked on both occasions. unfortunately the receipt i had says 'paid by c/c'. i can prove that I paid twice - it shows on my cc statement. I cannot prove that i paid three times. My credit card company have tried to help, but drawn no joy. Emirates also. Qantas also. DNATA also. i guess I am just flagging this up to say 'be warned'. 

I am really annoyed, not least because when they say 'without proof we cannot help' it makes me feel like i am a criminal. Basically it has cost me the best part of £750 in excess baggage fees when it should have been £250. i genuinely do not know if the lady who works for DNATA in Departures scammed me, or if it was a mistake. i want to give her the benefit of the doubt. I do know that Emirates, DNATA, and Qantas have all be unhelpful.

i am minded to go to the police but is it worth £500?


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

chris_pook said:


> Hi,
> 
> I returned to the Uk in April on a Emirates flight from DXB. Actually I flew with Qantas Airways. I took home a lot of kit from 3 years of travel in the region. I had to pay excess baggage fees through DNATA. At the check in there is a kiosk to pay excess baggage fees. The lady was just setting up when I arrived. She took my card, entered the amount, and I entered my pin, passing the machine back. She told me that the machine had not worked, and so we repeated the procedure. Again she told me it had not worked, and asked me to pay cash. I drew 1500AED from the cash point and paid. A month later, checking my card statements, I see that the card had worked on both occasions. unfortunately the receipt i had says 'paid by c/c'. i can prove that I paid twice - it shows on my cc statement. I cannot prove that i paid three times. My credit card company have tried to help, but drawn no joy. Emirates also. Qantas also. DNATA also. i guess I am just flagging this up to say 'be warned'.
> 
> ...


It does not seem like a scam as the money is still going to DNATA if you were provided with a cash receipt for the cash transaction. The DNATA rep at the counter can not pocket the CC transaction. Perhaps, the rep just did not know what the hell she was doing with your card.

If you talk to them and ask them to check their records, you should be able to get your money back. It might take long time though.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Happens all the time here, fortunately on the occasions it's happened to me, I've had an instant SMS from my bank telling me the transaction has gone through. Always seems to happen at Carrefour in MoE for me.


----------

